# Enlarged Preen Gland



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Yesterday, I noticed that Walter's (older king pigeon) preen gland is considerably enlarged and yellow (leucocytes?). It's soft and about the size and shape of a garbanzo bean (chickpea). It doesn't appear abnormally sensitive. Any ideas?

The birds were treated with Ivormec for worms on Friday. In the past week, I've twice seen Walter looking like he was throwing up (nothing came out). Other than that, he seems fine: eating, pooping, courting Grace.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi TerriB,

I'm sorry to hear about Walter.

Is he having any other health issues?

I would keep a close eye on him, his immune system may be just a bit compromised.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> preen gland is considerably enlarged and yellow


Where is that and how can you tell? Do you have pictures?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Terri, as mentioned, I'd keep a close eye on it especially considering the vomiting that Walter is also experiencing. You might want to 'pat' the gland w/diluted peroxide (a 10%) solution mixed w/water) am & pm. It may be that he isn't feeling well and so not 'working' his preening gland, but keeping a close eye should reveal more in the next couple of days. Hope nothing serious is going on for Walter.

fp


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> ...Is he having any other health issues?
> I would keep a close eye on him, his immune system may be just a bit compromised.


Thanks for asking, Treesa. He has a chronic respiratory condition - just finished a session of Clavamox for that. I've wondered about circo virus, given his various problems.



KIPPY said:


> Where is that and how can you tell? Do you have pictures?


Hi Kippy. The preen gland is located on the bird's back right where the body feathers meet the tail feathers. Normally, it's just a smallish nub - less than 0.5 cm for Walter. Sorry, I don't have a picture.



little bird said:


> ...(Dr. A. Pilny) recommended to just gently ''express'' the excess oil every so often...if we forgot to express the gland it would become inflamed and tender. When that happened, we would smear some antibiotic cream on it until it looked normal again. BTW this keet had a badly scissored beak, (born that way) and could not utilize the oil on her own.


I tried to see if I could express anything, but wasn't able to. Plus, he strongly objected to that. Since he is normally cooperative about things, I'm guessing it's uncomfortable. Did you get the antibiotic cream from the vet or do you think Neosporin would work?



feralpigeon said:


> ...You might want to 'pat' the gland w/diluted peroxide (a 10%) solution mixed w/water) am & pm. It may be that he isn't feeling well and so not 'working' his preening gland, but keeping a close eye should reveal more in the next couple of days. Hope nothing serious is going on for Walter.
> fp


Thanks, fp. Do you think a "backed-up" gland would turn yellow? It's the color like when a bird has canker or another infection. I thought about a warm moist compress to help it resolve, but the location is a bit tricky with new feathers coming in.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi TerriB,



If his Preen Gland somehow got clogged, it could fill up and enlarge and be possibly quite tender.


If nothing came out when you tried to 'express', then this likely is the trouble.


Can you see where the nomal opening of it would be? even if it is not any longer truely 'open'?


This happens of course with various skin Glands in people and other animals also, where, the sin either accidently grows over and prevents it from releasing it's 'Oil', or, somehow a clog occurs...and the little Gland then just keeps filling up with no way to get emptied...




Phil
l v


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

KIPPY said:


> Where is that and how can you tell? Do you have pictures?



Here's a photo of a Hawk's preen gland. hope it gives you an idea of its location.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*Slow Improvement*

Well, there has been some slow improvement. The preen gland is softer and has reduced in size a bit, still very tender but not getting worse. Maybe soaking his back end in warm salt water will encourage healing. Still haven't been able to express anything.

The nights are getting cooler (50s), so he now gets a heat disk in the mornings and at night to lay on. Figure the additional warmth will help.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Terri,

I've not seen a preen gland problem in a pigeon but have had a couple of ducks with a clogged uropygial gland. In their cases, I was able to express out the obstruction and all was well.

Did find this that might be of help: http://www.exoticpetvet.net/avian/uropygial.html

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Excellent link!!! Thanks, Terry! Lots of good information there.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi TerryB, 




Are you able to see what would be the tiny opening of the Gland?


And, is it indented there?


It might need to be mechanically re-opened, as say, with a sterile 'Pin' or better yet, a Hypodermic Needle, and even gently squeezed then, in order to regain it's necessary ability to release it's contents and to have a functioning 'duct'...



Phil
l v


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Terri

I would not think it advisable to stick anything into the gland without the bird actually being examined by a vet who deals with 'exotics'.

John


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Made up a bucket of warm salt water and held Walter's back half submerged for several minutes. Must have felt good because he was calm and quiet. He and Grace are courting, so I let him tend to her for a while, then checked his preen gland - still enlarged, but softer than when I first noticed it. I could finally find the indentation and probable opening but don't think I'm going to try to do anything invasive. He let me apply some gentle pressure (no discharge) and let me know when he'd had enough. I'll repeat the sitz bath tomorrow.

The article also mentioned Vitamin A. I still need to check if that's covered in any of the supplements I'm currently giving.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Wow, very interesting and thank you for the photo.

Just a thought but there should be a sticky with those tags on this subject.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

KD (7 yr) abruptly stopped laying eggs a year ago. There was no evidence of retained eggs but her condition slowly deteriorated. Tried 10 days of Clavamox - no change. A knowledgeable pigeon breeder suggested normal aging. The vet said it was not hormonal but nost likely a nutritional issue. Tried various supplements and offered different fresh foods - no change.

About a month ago, I read a comment on this forum regarding different wormers targeting different worms. Although I worm every four months, it had been a year and half since using Pyrantel pamoate so I immediately treated with Moxidectin Plus.

Since my birds live in a flight pen and aren't exposed to other pigeons, the last time I treated them for canker was about a year and a half ago. Instead, twice a year I had the vet do a crop swab of a different bird - which always came back negative.

The reason I'm including this in Walter's thread even though they presented different symptoms is that the causes were related. While at the Puyallup Fair pigeon show, I was fortunate enough to talk with Gene Nollan about Walter's enlarged preen gland. He suggested it might be internal (wet) canker, which can attack any tissue. Since one symptom of canker is poor condition, it seemed like this could also apply to KD. So I treated with RonSec for canker.

It's been a month since treating for worms and canker and KD is noticeably improved - looking better and acting more herself (feisty!). Walter's preen gland is half the size it was and this afternoon I was finally able to express a tiny bit of preen oil. His uropygial gland is working again and he started molting so definitely seems to be improving.

So it cames back to basics - treat regularly for worms and Trich, and be careful to rotate meds!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This is great news, Terri! Good on you for sleuthing out some more info places! Looks like your info was good!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*Update*

Okay, so Walter's preen gland ruptured.  The veterinarian put him on antibiotics initially but long term has me doing the warm salt water soak daily, followed by Neosporin ointment to keep the area soft. Been doing this for several weeks now. At one point, I was able to milk out some preen oil, but nothing since then. I'm hoping the wound will gradually heal, but it sure is taking it's time.

Other than that, he's eating, drinking, pooping, and relating to his mate like normal.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*Some Improvement*

Three more weeks of supportive care (alternate days of warm water soak and warm compresses) and daily applications of Neosporin. His preen gland is still much larger than normal and the wound isn't completely healed, but it does seem to be improving. I'm glad he's so much bigger than the other birds so none of them pick on his boo-boo.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terri, I'm glad to read there has been some improvement. I guess it will just take time to clear it up.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks, Maggie!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Took Walter in for a vet re-check on Friday because his preen gland looked more swollen. She pulled off the scab and out popped a pea sized lump of solidified pus! Now that the blockage has been removed, the healing should continue.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

KIPPY said:


> Where is that and how can you tell? Do you have pictures?


 Hi KIM,I know that your question was answered in an earlier post but there is one thing that I feel you should know, that is not all pigeons have an oil gland it seem that many of the pigeon breeds that have more then 12 tail feathers DO NOT have an oil gland. Indian and American fantails are two such breeds. ...........GEORGE


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for the information, George!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*We have preen oil!*

Although it's still very enlarged, Walter's preen gland is now scab free. Early last week, I expressed a 2" "strand" of...gunk - it was the thickness and color of very thin spaghetti. Several days later, I expressed an inch of more translucent..gunk. Then, early this week, I got a drop of clear oil!!! So, his preen gland seems to be functioning. If there is no further improvement by next week, I'll take him in to the vet to see if the enlargement is due to an infection or something else.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great news, Terri! I hope the problem is now solved! Please keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

The vet didn't feel there was an infection, so I am just continuing home care. I check his preen gland every few days to see if it is producing oil or if some gunk needs to be expressed. There is slow steady progress. He enjoys his sun baths and spending time with his hen - happy pigeon!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, TerriB. I'm glad things are improving even though it's slow going!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so happy to hear the progress, I'm sure your wonderful care of him has made all the difference.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks, Treesa. He really has been a good patient.


----------

